# Möchte Bilder von DVD Filmen abfotografieren



## Xcurse (26. Januar 2001)

kann mir einer sagen wie ich DVD Filme abfotografiere. Hab es schon mit einem screen Capture Programm versucht aber es funktioniert nicht.
Er zeigt zwar das abfotografierte Bild richtig an aber wenn ich es dann z.B. als BMP abspeichere dann wird nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm angezeigt.

kann mir jemand helfen und sagen wie das funktioniert

Danke im voraus


----------



## Inoxx_QM (14. Februar 2001)

*Kenn mich zwar nich aus...aber...*

Hallo,

ich kenn mich mit DVD zwar überhaupt nicht aus...aber das mit den Screenshot kann ich mir schwer vorstellen.
Welches Programm hast du benutzt?

Falls du s nicht schon benutzt, dann zieh dir mal die neueste Version von IrfanView!
http://www.winload.de/grafik-bildviewer2.shtml
Auf der Seite (irgendwi) findest du die neueste Version (3.33)!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## g-zus (19. April 2001)

*....*

vielleicht musst du es mit dem Programm selbst als *.BMP abspeichern, oder hast du das ehhh gemacht?!?!?
Wenn ja: weiß ich auch nicht...

Aber geht das nicht auch mit der Taste "DRUCK" ?!?
Oder is' das wie bei neuen Games, dass da so komisches "geflimmer" gezeigt wird?!?!?

Und so gleich zu meiner Frage:

@Inoxx: 

Kann man damit auch Screenshots von neuen games machen, die auch richtig funktionieren?
Oder kommt dann auch  nur "Geflimmer"?!?!?!?

THX


----------



## Quentin (20. April 2001)

ok, normale screenshots über die druck-taste sind bei dvds und auch bei normalen filmen NICHT möglich...

ich kenn den grund nicht mehr sorry, aber versuch es mit dem programm *hypersnap dx* (auf http://www.hyperionics.com/index.html)

hope that helps


----------



## g-zus (20. April 2001)

*....*

yo THX!!!

Ich probiers mal auch mit Games aus, und wenn's klappt, poste ich es!
Das mit dem <b>DRUCK<b>-Tas Problem is' das, dass, glaube ich, ein Verschlüsselungs-/Kodierungssystem verwendet wird!
Glaub' ich, oder so was ähnliches.
Hab's mal wo gelesen, aber nicht richtig registriert!!!


----------



## hooger (27. April 2001)

kann das sein das du eine dvd-encoder-karte hast? falls ja, so wird es unmöglich sein das ein bild zu bekommen. das wäre so als würdest du ein printscreen vom fernseher machen, da ein printscreen auf der grafikkarte geschossen wird und dort ist das fenster, in dem der film abgespielt wird, schwarz.

gruss hooger


----------

